# Replacing VCR with DVD recorder?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

My mother's VCR is broke, and I hear the last ones were rolled off the assembly line in October. Also, the blank VHS tapes are getting harder to find, and MUCH lower quality.

So... I think she can't put off getting a DVD recorder anymore. She needs something that will let her record her shows that she watches later. I know NOTHING about DVD gadgets that attach to a TV. 

I'm overwhelmed by the large selection of models and types, and by the information that's out there about them. My mother knows even less than I do. I'll have to do the online research and help her make her selection.

I need to know what to look for that will work for her. I need to find one that will let her record her shows, and will be able to erase (reformat?) a disk so it can be used over and over, like what she's been doing with the VHS tapes.

And what is the difference between the recorders with a hard drive and those without?

My mother knows how to program a VCR. She needs something that won't be too complicated to use. If it's not too outrageously different than using a VCR she'll be fine with it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I see quite a few Dual ones now on the market now, DVD on one side, And VHS on the other.
And you use the VCR side with tape, just like you would would just a plain VCR.
And that way you can also PLAY DVDs as well as Play VHS Tapes.
Now I have a DVD Recorder (burner), plus a VHS Recorder all in one.
So I can Burn my VHS Tapes onto DVDs or Vise versa.
IF the DVDs are not copyrighted that is.. Same goes for the VHS tapes.
OR did you mean for her to get a DVR???
Digital Video Recorder. a TiVo unit ???
THAT then would record programs very easily, BUT, a TiVo unit IS a Subscription Service! a monthly charge to get TV Programs recorded at preset times etc. They have Hard Drives in them, like computers~! 200 Gig 250 Gig and so on.~! Not Tapes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

No, not Tivo, no monthly service.

Here's an example of one with a hard drive:

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-DVDR3...3?ie=UTF8&s=audio-video&qid=1230691408&sr=1-3


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We got a DVD recorder a while back. DW got a little digital camcorder for Christmas. She has spent the past two days reading the manual on that DVD, trying to get it to record from that camera. No joy. She went to the old VCR and got the job done in a minute. I have managed to record some TV shows with the DVD, but it is very unhandy. I once recorded three shows for a friend, and it lost them all when I tried to finalize them. It is a cheap model, maybe they make better ones. 

DW records her shows on a VCR and uses the tape over and over.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Ed Norman said:


> DW records her shows on a VCR and uses the tape over and over.


My mother uses her tapes over and over, too. But they are worn out. The last several packages of tapes she bought were no good. She had to take them back. But now the VCR is broken, so it's time to move on.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That unit looks and sounds pretty dern neat.
Here is more on it FYI. With all the specs and other things related to this recorder, including 2 very good reviews about it.
http://reviews.cnet.com/dvd-recorders/philips-dvdr3576h/4507-9141_7-32953818.html?tag=mncol;psum


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Why not just buy her one of those combo vhs/dvd players mentioned (they're cheap...only about 50 dollars) and then buy some blaks vhs tapes from ebay? I just looked and a lot of about 20 blank VHS tapes is going for about 15 dollars. She could still use the VHS tapes this way.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I picked up a Panasonic DVD recorder last year.

It uses DVD/RAM discs. They will record 6 hours per disc. You can record over them or put six episodes on each disc and then 'finalize' it with a top menu and navigation.

After finalization, you can play these DVD's in any DVD player.

Here is the link for the unit. http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...ers/model.DMR-EZ28K_11002_7000000000000005702

Naturally you can schedule it to record automatically, like everyday at 3 PM for that can't miss Oprah Show.

PS if she has already taped VCR's she can play them back through this unit and record them on to DVD :lookout:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Is your mom on cable or satellite already? If so a DVR from the provider might be a cheaper solution. most providers provide the hardware for free and the service fee is only a couple of dollars a month. For the $300 for the DVR recorder. You can pay 5 years of $5 service fee's for the same price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> Is your mom on cable or satellite already? If so a DVR from the provider might be a cheaper solution. most providers provide the hardware for free and the service fee is only a couple of dollars a month. For the $300 for the DVR recorder. You can pay 5 years of $5 service fee's for the same price.


No, no cable or satellite, and no plans to get them.


----------



## iamasimpleman (Jan 8, 2009)

Love me some DVR. If it were me id get the hard drive - easier playback. The only problem with that would be getting here current vhs on there. I would suspect youd still have to buy a VHS player.


----------

